# Dog Breeds



## Dreamy

Share your stories about dog breeds, the ones you love or maybe not love so much.

We love Shetland Sheepdogs aka Shelties.

This was Romeo. The photo taken at his groomer's shop.

The best friend any human could want. We still miss him. He was amazing. Protective, attentive, almost like he could read your mind.


----------



## Si modo

I'm partial to Basset Hounds.  Who would have known?

My late Basset was a great thief.


----------



## Dreamy

Si modo said:


> I'm partial to Basset Hounds.  Who would have known?
> 
> My late Basset was a great thief.



Great dogs. My neighbor had one called Elvis. What a great bark. Low, deep and long. A friend of mine on another board loves her BHs and the stories she tells about her two are a riot.


----------



## AmyNation

My beagle. He's a big cuddler and total scaredy cat and while we love him to death, I don't think we will ever get another beagle.


----------



## Dreamy

AmyNation said:


> My beagle. He's a big cuddler and total scaredy cat and while we love him to death, I don't think we will ever get another beagle.



So very cute. 

My husband's favorite breed. He jokes I can never pass an antique shop without stopping and I say he can never pass a beagle without doing the same. He is a true beagle stalker. lol


 Why no more Amy?


----------



## AmyNation

Beagles are more pack oriented than other breeds, and make great dogs if you have a large property, and enough space to keep more than one. We don't have enough space for more than one dog, and so he gets lonely and scared when we leave him alone. 

When we 1st adopted him, he would howl when we left the house, the whole time, hours of howling. He's settled now, but he's still very nervous when we have to leave.

He's also a great escape artist, and has managed to break 3 cages, and wreak the house on those 3 occasions


----------



## Unkotare

Samoyed Club of America


----------



## Dreamy

Unkotare said:


> Samoyed Club of America


 
I should have guessed Unk. Is that yours in your avatar? Beautiful. My sister had one when she was first married called Kimo. Super dog.


----------



## rightwinger

My last two dogs have been Australian Shepherds. Smartest dogs I hav ever had. They have an amazing ability to understand what you are saying. Herding dog with high energy


----------



## Dreamy

rightwinger said:


> My last two dogs have been Australian Shepherds. Smartest dogs I hav ever had. They have an amazing ability to understand what you are saying. Herding dog with high energy


 
Great dogs. Shelties are herding dogs also. I have seen the Australian Shepherds in dog shows at the Litchfield Fair in my area. Very very bright and they follow commands, some quite subtle, that left me in awe.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pits, and pit mix's.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I can't say I have a favorite breed of dog.

I tend not to want the same breed of a dog I loved and lost for fear of comparing the two animals.

I had a Golden that I absolutely loved that died 11 years ago and while i still love Goldens I haven't been able to get another.

I lost a Husky 4 years ago and still get misty when I look at her picture

Currently I have 2 11 year old dogs and when they're gone I think I will not own a dog for a while if ever again. I am getting tired of having my heart broken when I lose them.


----------



## Mr Natural

AmyNation said:


> Beagles are more pack oriented than other breeds, and make great dogs if you have a large property, and enough space to keep more than one. We don't have enough space for more than one dog, and so he gets lonely and scared when we leave him alone.
> 
> When we 1st adopted him, he would howl when we left the house, the whole time, hours of howling. He's settled now, but he's still very nervous when we have to leave.
> 
> He's also a great escape artist, and has managed to break 3 cages, and wreak the house on those 3 occasions



My dog, Buddy, a beagle mix, only gets worried if we leave him alone at night.  During the day he could care less if we go out.


----------



## Dreamy

earlycuyler said:


> Pits, and pit mix's.


 
The good owners love them for sure. I am not crazy about the homeowner's insurance rates applied here when one is owner of one. Not sure if the liability issue is warranted by data. I have only known mixed pits and they were very lovable.


----------



## Dreamy

Skull Pilot said:


> I can't say I have a favorite breed of dog.
> 
> I tend not to want the same breed of a dog I loved and lost for fear of comparing the two animals.
> 
> I had a Golden that I absolutely loved that died 11 years ago and while i still love Goldens I haven't been able to get another.
> 
> I lost a Husky 4 years ago and still get misty when I look at her picture
> 
> Currently I have 2 11 year old dogs and when they're gone I think I will not own a dog for a while if ever again. I am getting tired of having my heart broken when I lose them.


 
Great dogs!

You are singing my song Skull Pilot. We are currently without a dog and our Sheltie has been gone for several years and I am fairly certain I am not going to get another one, Sheltie that is. Another dog? Time will tell. We travel lots so not at this time.


----------



## Dreamy

Mr Clean said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagles are more pack oriented than other breeds, and make great dogs if you have a large property, and enough space to keep more than one. We don't have enough space for more than one dog, and so he gets lonely and scared when we leave him alone.
> 
> When we 1st adopted him, he would howl when we left the house, the whole time, hours of howling. He's settled now, but he's still very nervous when we have to leave.
> 
> He's also a great escape artist, and has managed to break 3 cages, and wreak the house on those 3 occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog, Buddy, a beagle mix, only gets worried if we leave him alone at night. During the day he could care less if we go out.
Click to expand...

 
Aaaw scary boogie dogs come out at night for Buddy. Does leaving a light on matter?


----------



## earlycuyler

Dreamy said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits, and pit mix's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good owners love them for sure. I am not crazy about the homeowner's insurance rates applied here when one is owner of one. Not sure if the liability issue is warranted by data. I have only known mixed pits and they were very lovable.
Click to expand...


This guy is a mix, and as far as insurance and rent homes and apartments go, if it looks lik a pit, its a pit and not allowed. Back in july when me and him got here we lived at a camp ground for two weeks looking for a place to take up.


----------



## Unkotare

Dreamy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samoyed Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed Unk. Is that yours in your avatar? Beautiful. My sister had one when she was first married called Kimo. Super dog.
Click to expand...




That's our Wolfgang!


----------



## Coyote

My passion is Australian Shepherds, but I've had a variety of dogs.  My current pack is 2 Aussies, an aussie bc mix, a sheltie bc mix and an Akita mix (ok, she's the oddball).

This is one of my boys - he's got back problems now, but he still gets around - nothing gets him down


----------



## Claudette

I've had German Shepherds all my life. If you get a good one you've got the best dog on the planet IMO
. Of course I'm biased. 

I've done Shutzhund, Obedience and tried herding with my GSD's. Great in the Shutzhund and Obedience. The GSD herding is different from what you would do with a BC or an Aussie. They patrol around the sheep to keep them in one spot. 

I've also had two Border Collies. Both of them were awesome herding dogs. Trialed them both. Lost my last one Jake, this year. He was a rescue. Some idiot just had to have a Border Collie. He spent the first ten months of his life in a pen out back. Assholes didn't need a dog. A cement lawn ornament would have worked just as well. 

I ended up with Jake and he turned into one hell of a trial dog. He could work em from 30 or so feet back. Super eye and a hell of a dog. I still miss the old boy. 

Border Collies are so smart and trainable that they scare you. Nothing you couldn't teach one to do. I did obedience and herding with Red my first BC. He was awesome at both disciplines and lived to work. Same with Jake. 

Super dogs but not for everyone. No couch potatoes in the BC world.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Beagles.  I love beagles.  I am a qualified AKC Field Trial Judge and qualified UBGF Beagle Show Judge.  My wife and I raised, field trialed and showed beagles for over 18 years.  My wife also assisted a fellow in writing a children's book about beagles.  We had a big kennel and raised and sold beagle puppies for a long time.  Had 45 adult beagles at one time and one year was being considered for Purnia's Field Trial Dog of the year.  Had to close the kennel down 5 years ago but I sure do miss them.  Only have two beagles at this time.  Oh yeah - have had pictures of our beagles in the annual dog calendars for almost 20 years.


----------



## Coyote

Claudette said:


> I've had German Shepherds all my life. If you get a good one you've got the best dog on the planet IMO
> . Of course I'm biased.
> 
> I've done Shutzhund, Obedience and tried herding with my GSD's. Great in the Shutzhund and Obedience. The GSD herding is different from what you would do with a BC or an Aussie. They patrol around the sheep to keep them in one spot.
> 
> I've also had two Border Collies. Both of them were awesome herding dogs. Trialed them both. Lost my last one Jake, this year. He was a rescue. Some idiot just had to have a Border Collie. He spent the first ten months of his life in a pen out back. Assholes didn't need a dog. A cement lawn ornament would have worked just as well.
> 
> I ended up with Jake and he turned into one hell of a trial dog. He could work em from 30 or so feet back. Super eye and a hell of a dog. I still miss the old boy.
> 
> Border Collies are so smart and trainable that they scare you. Nothing you couldn't teach one to do. I did obedience and herding with Red my first BC. He was awesome at both disciplines and lived to work. Same with Jake.
> 
> Super dogs but not for everyone. No couch potatoes in the BC world.



German Shepherds were my first love, and I was involved in rescue with them for many years - they are indeed incredible dogs!  I've done obedience, agility but never Shutzhund, and I've done herding with Cowboy with sheep and cattle, until his back got bad.  He's a working bred dog and he loved it.  I've read about herding with GSD's and that they are a a "tending" breed but it's hard to find places that do that type of herding.  Most are set up for BC style work.

I love those herding breeds!


----------



## Claudette

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had German Shepherds all my life. If you get a good one you've got the best dog on the planet IMO
> . Of course I'm biased.
> 
> I've done Shutzhund, Obedience and tried herding with my GSD's. Great in the Shutzhund and Obedience. The GSD herding is different from what you would do with a BC or an Aussie. They patrol around the sheep to keep them in one spot.
> 
> I've also had two Border Collies. Both of them were awesome herding dogs. Trialed them both. Lost my last one Jake, this year. He was a rescue. Some idiot just had to have a Border Collie. He spent the first ten months of his life in a pen out back. Assholes didn't need a dog. A cement lawn ornament would have worked just as well.
> 
> I ended up with Jake and he turned into one hell of a trial dog. He could work em from 30 or so feet back. Super eye and a hell of a dog. I still miss the old boy.
> 
> Border Collies are so smart and trainable that they scare you. Nothing you couldn't teach one to do. I did obedience and herding with Red my first BC. He was awesome at both disciplines and lived to work. Same with Jake.
> 
> Super dogs but not for everyone. No couch potatoes in the BC world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherds were my first love, and I was involved in rescue with them for many years - they are indeed incredible dogs!  I've done obedience, agility but never Shutzhund, and I've done herding with Cowboy with sheep and cattle, until his back got bad.  He's a working bred dog and he loved it.  I've read about herding with GSD's and that they are a a "tending" breed but it's hard to find places that do that type of herding.  Most are set up for BC style work.
> 
> I love those herding breeds!
Click to expand...


Gotta agree. The Herding breeds rock. 

I think the only place you could find GSD herding would be at a specialty show. GSD only. Most herding trials are geared toward the BC, Aussie types. 

I had loads of fun going to trial with my guys. The  club I belonged to usually had three or four of us who were going to the same show. Just loads of fun. 

Of course the dogs don't need you. They have all the instinct in the world and aren't to keen when you try to direct it. LOL Of course they live to work so you can usually get your way on the training. 

Both my guys were great dogs with loads of eye and they had no trouble moving those less than intelligent sheep.

I never tried either on cattle. Jakes Mom and Dad were both cattle herders though and he was a McCallum BC. Anyone knowing BC's would take one look at him and say, Ah. A McCallum. Apparantly its a line out West and they work on cattle all the time. 

Jake was a shorthaired BC and Red had the long coat. I miss both of them like crazy and will one day have another and go herding once again. 

Right now I'm doing obedience with Abbey. She's a GSD mix. Went to our first show last Aug. Pre Novice. She got 191 ot of 200 points and first in her class. She's such a goof and a great dog. 

Who the hell couldn't love a dog??


----------



## boedicca

No doggie for me right now...but I get to baby sit my sister's terriers for a couple of weeks next month.  They look like these two:


----------



## Truthmatters

Coyote said:


> My passion is Australian Shepherds, but I've had a variety of dogs.  My current pack is 2 Aussies, an aussie bc mix, a sheltie bc mix and an Akita mix (ok, she's the oddball).
> 
> This is one of my boys - he's got back problems now, but he still gets around - nothing gets him down



where did you get your doggy whell chair?


----------



## Katzndogz

Probably here.

Dog Wheelchairs - Adjustable Dog Wheelchairs for Dogs with Disabilities


----------



## Dreamy

Coyote said:


> My passion is Australian Shepherds, but I've had a variety of dogs.  My current pack is 2 Aussies, an aussie bc mix, a sheltie bc mix and an Akita mix (ok, she's the oddball).
> 
> This is one of my boys - he's got back problems now, but he still gets around - nothing gets him down



That is great Coyote. Give him a hug for me. What a great friend you are to your friend.


----------



## Dreamy

boedicca said:


> No doggie for me right now...but I get to baby sit my sister's terriers for a couple of weeks next month.  They look like these two:



Sweet!

My sister has a Cairn Terrier. Very lovable. Very feisty. Norwich terrier right?


----------



## Dreamy

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had German Shepherds all my life. If you get a good one you've got the best dog on the planet IMO
> . Of course I'm biased.
> 
> I've done Shutzhund, Obedience and tried herding with my GSD's. Great in the Shutzhund and Obedience. The GSD herding is different from what you would do with a BC or an Aussie. They patrol around the sheep to keep them in one spot.
> 
> I've also had two Border Collies. Both of them were awesome herding dogs. Trialed them both. Lost my last one Jake, this year. He was a rescue. Some idiot just had to have a Border Collie. He spent the first ten months of his life in a pen out back. Assholes didn't need a dog. A cement lawn ornament would have worked just as well.
> 
> I ended up with Jake and he turned into one hell of a trial dog. He could work em from 30 or so feet back. Super eye and a hell of a dog. I still miss the old boy.
> 
> Border Collies are so smart and trainable that they scare you. Nothing you couldn't teach one to do. I did obedience and herding with Red my first BC. He was awesome at both disciplines and lived to work. Same with Jake.
> 
> Super dogs but not for everyone. No couch potatoes in the BC world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherds were my first love, and I was involved in rescue with them for many years - they are indeed incredible dogs!  I've done obedience, agility but never Shutzhund, and I've done herding with Cowboy with sheep and cattle, until his back got bad.  He's a working bred dog and he loved it.  I've read about herding with GSD's and that they are a a "tending" breed but it's hard to find places that do that type of herding.  Most are set up for BC style work.
> 
> I love those herding breeds!
Click to expand...


Great dogs and I agree. Herding breeds are amazing.


----------



## Unkotare

The working group is where it's at.


----------



## Coyote

Truthmatters said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My passion is Australian Shepherds, but I've had a variety of dogs.  My current pack is 2 Aussies, an aussie bc mix, a sheltie bc mix and an Akita mix (ok, she's the oddball).
> 
> This is one of my boys - he's got back problems now, but he still gets around - nothing gets him down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your doggy whell chair?
Click to expand...


It's made by a company called Walkin' Wheels but there are a variety of companies that make them.  I like this one because it folds flat, is very adjustable and sturdy.


----------



## Claudette

Unkotare said:


> The working group is where it's at.



Had a guy in our herding group who had a Sammy. 

His Samoyed was a great herding dog. Had a hard time seperating his white coat from the sheep though. lOL


----------



## Unkotare

Claudette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The working group is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a guy in our herding group who had a Sammy.
> 
> His Samoyed was a great herding dog. Had a hard time seperating his white coat from the sheep though. lOL
Click to expand...



I think they used to be used to herd reindeer, among all their other 'duties.'


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, most of my dogs have been lab crosses. Best dog for kids and other dogs. Also, Golden Retrievers. Either of these two breeds are awesome as good family pets.

Boston Terriers-also really good with kids.


----------



## Unkotare

Boston's are great.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, I love Boston Terriers-I have a mix now-mostly Boston with some Border Collie-great dog!!


----------

